# NJ Cigar Dinner/Meeting



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Greetings Members & Friends...

The March dinner meeting is coming up next Wednesday, March 1st at the Brownstone.....as usual, 6:30 at the bar & 7:00 for dinner. For this meeting, we're very pleased to have Mr. Karl Stroml of Domenico Cigars, visiting with us for the evening. Karl is the co-founder of the Domenico Cigar Manufactory in Punta Cana, DR & will be bringing with him for our sampling, his latest Maduro blend with Connecticut broadleaf wrapper. This is sure to be another great meeting, so be there or be square! http://www.metrocigar.com

Also on the agenda will be an update of our efforts to establish our own private club, The Metropolitan Society! For those who have pledged for stock, if you haven't already sent in your payment, please bring your checks to next weeks meeting. We must be sure of our funding prior to committing to a lease on the selected space. Plenty of things to discuss, so please attend & as usual....please, please RSVP so that we can get a good headcount.

See you all next week,
The Metropolitan Cigar Society
PO Box 2477
Oak Ridge, NJ 07438
800-878-9393
www.metrocigar.com
[email protected]


----------

